# Another Ruger recall



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Thought I'd post a link to all the Ruger recalls lately. Newest is on the precision rifle. Be careful.

Ruger Safety Information


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Holy Smokes, that's quite a list! My old Mini-14 isn't there yet, although by now I think I would have noticed anything malfunctioning. I'm sorry to see this from Ruger. Always liked their guns.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When you consider how many they make and how far back some go. Not really that big a deal.
Glock does not made even a small percentage of the weapon Ruger does and they have had their share of recalls. And considering they don't even have a safety on them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Chipper because I will now check my serial numbers. What the heck is going on at Ruger these days?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Quality has gone down the drain over quantity!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> When you consider how many they make and how far back some go. Not really that big a deal.
> Glock does not made even a small percentage of the weapon Ruger does and they have had their share of recalls. And considering they don't even have a safety on them.


Do you have a link for that?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Do you have a link for that?


 All over the net . trigger recalls , springs Just search Glock recalls a long list will come up . Glock has had a load of issue over the years but the faithful never hit the web wit it. Glock did a good job of down playing press on the issues unlike Ruger that steps up and owns it. Like I said compared to the number of weapons Ruger makes, it does not even pay to mention Glocks small numbers. Other than to show they have their failures .

UPDATE: Florida Sheriff's Office Reports Problems with Glock Service Pistols - Guns.com

E frame recalls\
G4
17M
Glock 23
Glock 19
glock 36


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Checked both mine and the wife's LCP, we are good to go.....


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> All over the net . trigger recalls , springs Just search Glock recalls a long list will come up . Glock has had a load of issue over the years but the faithful never hit the web wit it. Glock did a good job of down playing press on the issues unlike Ruger that steps up and owns it. Like I said compared to the number of weapons Ruger makes, it does not even pay to mention Glocks small numbers. Other than to show they have their failures .
> 
> UPDATE: Florida Sheriff's Office Reports Problems with Glock Service Pistols - Guns.com
> 
> ...


Ive got respect for a company that steps up and fixes the problems with their products as they arise.

As far as Glock goes

BREAKING: Glock 17M Recalled By Police Department - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog

They're good guns, but they ain't perfect.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Its a numbers game .... everything in life is. You knock on enough doors and you will sell a couple Kirby vacuum cleaners. 
If you own a Ruger, regardless of who purchased it, send it in for an issue and Ruger will stand behind the weapon and repair it. What more could you ask for?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Its a numbers game .... everything in life is. You knock on enough doors and you will sell a couple Kirby vacuum cleaners.
> If you own a Ruger, regardless of who purchased it, send it in for an issue and Ruger will stand behind the weapon and repair it. What more could you ask for?


I will add .... I own 10 Ruger firearms .... gotta get you one (some)!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Its a numbers game .... everything in life is. You knock on enough doors and you will sell a couple Kirby vacuum cleaners.
> If you own a Ruger, regardless of who purchased it, send it in for an issue and Ruger will stand behind the weapon and repair it. What more could you ask for?


That is a fact. And I will say it once more look at the total gun sales Ruger has . Then get out a magnify glass a look at that tiny number of Glocks share. The go back and look at recalls and issue Ruger fairs much better.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

At least Ruger is right out front on it.
Instead of hiding problems, and then denying problems even after people are killed.
You know, like Remington.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I will add .... I own 10 Ruger firearms .... gotta get you one (some)!


Ya got me beat, I've only got 9. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I sold all mine off. The last straw was the SR 762 that was way over priced for what it was. I'm sorry Ruger but 3-4 MOA at 100 yards isn't acceptable. IN ANY RIFLE. Yes I reload and tried many different bullet weights and loads. POS just wouldn't shoot consistently.

Besides I won't risk my families safety with a company that has no quality control. How can you buy or continue to use something that is known to fail? If not today, maybe next week, month or year. Sure you can send it back and let them try again, GREAT. What will you do with it in a SHTF scenario. 

Sure it's a numbers game. Put out as much product as fast as you can to make a profit. Doesn't matter if it's safe or not. Heck if it's to bad we'll just recall it and fix it later. What a great business model. 

Switched to Savage and will never buy another Ruger. Lesson learned.


----------

